# Brillion seeder VS No till drill



## max (Jan 2, 2011)

Does anyone have any preference in sowing alfalfa using a Brillion seeder or no till drill? I have used a no till drill but was wondering if the brillion would work better.


----------



## IAhaymakr (Jun 4, 2008)

I use both, depending on what I want to plant. The drill got used more this year because I planted oats and peas with my alfalfa. Mostly used the brillion previously when direct seeding. The most important thing is a firm seedbed with either machine. I like the landroller before and after seeding but a couple trips with a good heavy drag works ok too. An old guy neighbor always told me if my heel left a mark it was still too soft...his hay fields always look awesome.


----------



## rjmoses (Apr 4, 2010)

I rent a Brillion seeder from the USDA office when I need it for $8/ac. I usually have to spend an hour or so cleaning it out because the previous renter was too lazy to clean it up. But it works really good!

I get a solid seed bed, random seed spacing with good coverage and pretty accurate planting rate. I prefer it over no-till drill for both grasses and alfalfa.

BTW: I typically use mammoth red clover as my cover crop on grasses. Comes up fast, good coverage and only lasts about two years unless I use 2,4-D.

Ralph


----------



## wileyjd (Sep 2, 2010)

we use the Brillion for all hay and grass seed it works better for us not covering the seed to deep and allows the seed to greminate better


----------



## Rodney R (Jun 11, 2008)

Doesn't the Brillion seeder require working the seedbed? That adds a whole level of complexity to things, cause every time we work some ground here we get a gully washer, and then we have to work it again, and again, and again.....etc, etc....

Rodney


----------

